# Day By Day Growth.



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

hi guys and gals,this is my third grow so i decided to take a picture everyday of the plants growth.this picture she's 2 days old,aaaaaawwwwwwhhhhh.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

3 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

4 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

5 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

6 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

7 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

8 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

9 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

10 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 23, 2008)

your up to date so far,i will post as she grows,cheers.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2008)

*She's looking great for 10 days old. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO to give her a boost of energy.  *


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks good man!


----------



## thestandard (Jan 23, 2008)

this will be a great thread if you stick with it all the way through


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 23, 2008)

looks good


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 24, 2008)

11 days old.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 24, 2008)

i hope you got rechargables in that digi cam :rofl: no but seriously its looking good


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 25, 2008)

12 days old.   9 inch's wide/7 inch's high.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 25, 2008)

i will have to transplant soon into 2 1/2 gal pot as i will put her into flower when she's only 2 foot high,everything seems alright so far so fingers crossed,cheers.


----------



## pharcyde (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't think you got anything to worry about, she is in good hands.

Got any details about the strain or set up that you want to share?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 26, 2008)

Great idea dobshibby. I was thinking of setting up my tripod and taking 1 picture each day from exactly the same position, then making a video clip with each picture as a frame. Only thing is I can't see that tripod staying in the same position for a few months.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the replys guys,this plant is (ARJAN'S ULTRA HAZE #2) i have two of these growing at the momment plus (1 BAGSEED) which seems to be alot more indica based due to the short but wide look to its leaves.the 3 are grown under a 400 watt dual spectrum hps so im using it for veg plus flower and it seems to be great.soil is 40% organic soil/40% manure/10% vermiculite/10% perlite.spring water,no nutes as i grow as organic as possible for the whole grow without adding anything only water.light is on a 18/6 setting at the momment for veg.humidity is 50%.hope some of this info helps,and i would love to see more people do this type of grow where they take a picture a day of their plant so inexperienced growers can physically see roughly what stage their plant should be at according to the day,best of luck guys,just ask if you want to know anything,cheers.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 26, 2008)

13 days old.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 27, 2008)

14 days old.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2008)

*She's looking good mang. :aok: *


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2008)

can ya tell us about your soil, ferts, and lighting?
Plant looks great :aok:


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 27, 2008)

hi mutt,thanks for your post.SOIL=40% organic soil,40% manure,10% perlite,10% vermiculite,i dont use any ferts at all until the plant looks like she needs some which i hope wont be for a while yet,the light is a 400 watt dual spectrum hps on a 18/6 regime.the plant only gets the bare essentials(light,water) and nothing else,but i have to look into my water source as i am using bottled spring water but on the info about the water it says it has a PH of 7.2 which is way too high,so i will be filling a few drums from local natural springs in the ground to see if there is improvement in PH because in my last 2 grows the PH gave me heaps of hassle it was getting so high.i bought a bottle of PH DOWN on ebay with an 81% concentrate but when i got the bottle in the post it was leaking and no matter how much i used the PH never came down.anyway to sum up its just lights and water for me so i hope this helps,cheers.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

hey dopshibby
arjans haze#2 ..yes i havent a clue what to expect with these seeds,thanks for the heads up though..i probley do some lst on them if they go out of control..drop in anytime..il be posting photos daily..
im gonna watch this grow closely..peace


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 28, 2008)

did you check the youtube video?there is some useful info on temps,ph,humidity in the video.this is pic from my last grow.PS thats my buddy in the bottom left corner ready to pounce if anyone touches the crop,,lol.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 28, 2008)

15 days old,i also added the picture of the three plants i have growing at the momment,the two at the back are the haze and the one on its own at the front is bagseed(indica i think).the two haze are feminised so they should be ladies,the bagseed i dont know altough if it turns out male im thinking of letting him pollinate the ladies so i will have a healthy amount of seeds for my own mystery crop.if anybody who knows about cross breeding i.e how difficult,affect it will have on bud content,if feminised plants can be cross breed then please help,cheers guys.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 28, 2008)

_Lookn Good_


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2008)

mmmm looking very good, seems like u got a decent set up here man


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 28, 2008)

*THEY LOOK GREAT MAN*   I thought about manure mixed in with my soil but was scared it might burn, but looking @ yours may give it a try my next grow.
I have added a few drops of lime or lemon in my water to bring pH down. Just added slow mixing well and checking pH after a few drops. I use an airater from a fish tank bubbler to mix this also brings up the disolved oxygen in the water @ the same time.  

*KEEPEM GREEN!!!​*


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 28, 2008)

wow looking good and getting big fast


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 28, 2008)

would some drops of real lemon juice in a gallon of bottled water bring it down enough,or how much would i need to add to a gallon of water to bring the ph from 7.0 to 5.8?,cheers.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 28, 2008)

just buy some ph down, they have it at any indoor grow shop but i've seen them at the andersons. just test it til its to where u need. oh and the plants look great. keep up the updates!


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 29, 2008)

day 16, well today ive had problems and as usual instead of being something i can point a finger at it could be a couple of things.the lower leaves have started to turn yellow on my haze but are fine on the bagseed even though they have got everything the same.it is one of two things i think,1=the 40% manure mix is too high and starting to burn them,or they have an (N) def,i am going to start feeding only one with a 20-10-10 and see if that improves that plant compared to the other,anywho heres todays pic.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Looking good. Do you plan on transplanting anytime soon? *


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 29, 2008)

in the next few days,i might add more soil as well to dilute the manure and see if it helps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2008)

*They will love ya and take right off once you transplant them.  *


			
				dobshibby said:
			
		

> in the next few days,i might add more soil as well to dilute the manure and see if it helps.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *They will love ya and take right off once you transplant them.  *


 
yep they will go crazy for sure..dobshibby i cant wait for mine to come up lol


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 30, 2008)

17 days old,today i transplanted into final pots and gave them 1/8 strenght nute,i didnt want to but needs must as some of the leaves were yellowing and im hopeing the extra N in the nutes will help.i thought it might have something to do with the 40% manure mix in my soil but after researching last night the manure im using is cow manure and it says cow manure has an NPK of 0.5%/0.8%/0.7% roughly which seems low so i hope its not burning the ladies.during transplanting i checked the roots and they were snow white and looked really healthy so i think thats another sign there not getting burnt by the manure,anyway your up to date ,cheers.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

dobshibby said:
			
		

> 17 days old,today i transplanted into final pots and gave them 1/8 strenght nute,i didnt want to but needs must as some of the leaves were yellowing and im hopeing the extra N in the nutes will help.i thought it might have something to do with the 40% manure mix in my soil but after researching last night the manure im using is cow manure and it says cow manure has an NPK of 0.5%/0.8%/0.7% roughly which seems low so i hope its not burning the ladies.during transplanting i checked the roots and they were snow white and looked really healthy so i think thats another sign there not getting burnt by the manure,anyway your up to date ,cheers.[/quote
> 
> ta na plandai an deas..is maith lom arjan


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

dobshibby said:
			
		

> i was kicked out of irish in first year lol,but i get the drift,cheers.


lol:hitchair: kicked out i hear ya..they looking good dobshibby for 17 days ..talk to you later


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 31, 2008)

18 days old.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 31, 2008)

nice looking plant ya got there. What strain are they??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2008)

6 days and no update?..come on...I need...I need..I need to smoke some more WEED!!!  LOL



LMAO....Sorry forgot to check the next page...I am so HIGH...LOL


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 31, 2008)

2 are arjan's ultra haze #2,the other is bagseed and looks more indica dominent,and at only 2 weeks old it is already starting to stink,yeah we all need some weed,lol.


----------



## dobshibby (Feb 1, 2008)

brilliant bloody news,i was after a few smokes with a mate i hadnt seen in a while,when he left i grabed my camera,climbed up into the attic,took todays pics,put the camera back in my jacket pocket,started climbing down,and the bloody thing fell outta my pocket and cracked off the floor,400 euro down the drain.i am sorry guys but until i can sort this out i cant post anymore pics,the plants are really starting to grow since i transplanted and there good and healthy.when i sort it i will post up some pics but it is hardly a day to day grow now,sorry.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your camera  Got house insurance ? Should be covered under house contents.


----------



## dobshibby (Feb 13, 2008)

well i finally got my cam back so i can give an update,31 days old now,been on 12/12 for about 10 days and are starting to show tiny hairs on the 2 haze but not on the indica dominant one nearest to you in the pics,but soon me thinks.its only been 2 weeks since my last post and i cant believe how much they have grown.lots of bud sights on the haze now so they should have a good yield.i cant post daily now as i have alot of work away from home but i will post when i can,,cheers peeps.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 13, 2008)

they lookn good dobs..


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for the update man...they are looking fantastic! Just update us when u can


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2008)

*Looking great mang. The ladies have grown alot sonce your last update. I'm sure the others will show signs soon enough. Your doing a great job keep it up. Looking foward to seeing these ladies full of fat frosty buds.  *


----------



## dobshibby (Feb 21, 2008)

39 days old/18 days in flower.well all is going well but i have just noticed what i think are balls on one of my hazes which i dont understand as there supposed to be female gene seeds.there is hairs showng on my other 2 plants but none on this one so i dont think its hermi,it looks like a full blown male.i need some advice if poss on what i might do,,1= i am thinking of letting him pollinate the ladies,one is ultra haze the other is alot more indica dominant,,2= just kill him and be done.i have no experience with pollinating so am not sure what i would be getting into but my thoughts are that if i let the pollination take place i would be sorted with seeds for a long time + the bonus of having my own strain.my worries are that it might reduce the potency of my ladies if pollinated (dont know if this is true) plus it could affect further grows due to pollen in the grow area,if any of u guys can give me a few tips on what u think i should do i would greatly appreciate it,,cheers peeps.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 21, 2008)

decapitate him.​


----------



## thestandard (Feb 21, 2008)

chop his *** up.. letting him pollinate freely will severely weaken the potency of your pot. SINsemillia my friend. take the male out and put him under 2 cfls in a very seperate.. he'll  stillproduce enough pollen u can save and then use.. 

just my 2c


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 21, 2008)

pollinateing a plant will lessen the bud production and potency, as more of the plants juices are at work for making seeds. IMO if you want to keep the strain and have you own unknown cross then have at it. but if you want bigger fatter seedless buds then kill him off. and as far as going the seeding route IMO just leave him in to do his job and you will see the results of his impregnation by the end.


----------

